# هذا الموقع للايرودينامك للهليكوبتر



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 يونيو 2006)

http://www.dynamicflight.com/aerodynamics/rotory/


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا اخوانا الموقع مش كويس ولا ايه


----------



## جاسر (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

كويس ونص .. جزاك الله خير

تحاياي


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

تمام يا وليد 
حلو جدا 
لاكن ما تفكرش تدخل مشروع مع دكتور جلال 
هادبحك لو دخلت مشروع هليكوبتر مع دكتور جلال


----------



## خالد الطيار (13 ديسمبر 2008)

merci mon frere


----------



## 3adel (14 ديسمبر 2008)

موقع مفيد لفهم مبدأ عمل الهيليكوبتر ، علما أن الهيليكوبتر تختلف تماما عن الطائرة التي لا يمكنها التحليق أبدا دون سرعة ابتدائية لذلك يلزمها مدرج مطار عكس الهيليكوبتر


----------



## adnanmartini (14 ديسمبر 2008)

merci bcp mon ami


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## سامح بور (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا مهندس وليد على الموقع دة انا كنت بدور علية فعلااااااا كان تائة منى


----------

